# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Gloster

## jk21

κατατοπιστικοτατα λινκ με αρθρα για την εκτροφη του καναρινιου γκλοστερ   ( gloster  canary)    και των στανταρ  ( standard ) του ειδους



http://www.glosters-usa.com/consort_standard.htm

http://www.glosters-usa.com/corona_standard.htm

http://www.houseofcrests.com/gallery...les_page_2.htm

http://www.houseofcrests.com/gallery...les_page_4.htm

http://www.glosters-usa.com/gloster_expectations.htm

http://www.houseofcrests.com/gallery...les_page_2.htm


Μεχρι προσφατα  υπηρχε μια τελεια ελληνικη  ιστοσελιδα για το ειδος  το http://www.glostercanary.gr το οποιο εδω και λιγο καιρο εχει <<κατεβει>> και ισως να εκλεισε και οριστικα.ελπιζω το αντιθετο

----------


## δημητρης

Το glostercanary είναι από τα πρώτα σαιτ (για να μην πω το πρώτο) στον ελληνικό ιντερνετικο χώρο.
Αλλά είναι και το δεύτερο που έκλεισε .
Πιστεύω ότι έφερε πολλή κόσμο κοντά και δημιούργησε φιλίες με γερές βάσεις .

Μου έχει αφήσει πολλές καλές αναμνήσεις και πολλές καλές φιλίες .
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να καταφέρω να το ανεβάσω ποιο καλό και ανανεωμένο .

Δημήτρη το glostercanary δεν έκλεισε και ούτε θα κλείσει ποτέ .
Είναι μέσα στην καρδιά μου και στην σκέψη μου ζωντανό και λειτουργικό όπως πάντα .

----------


## δημητρης

[attachment=0:danuhvop]100_0135.JPG[/attachment:danuhvop]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά τι όμορφα πουλάκια είναι αυτά σε λίγο θα είμαι στην αναζήτηση Gloster μου φαίνεται.

----------


## δημητρης

[attachment=0:2pd9qe8r]100_0140.JPG[/attachment:2pd9qe8r]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο.Τα gloster είναι τα σκουφάτα η υπάρχουν και gloster χωρίς σκουφί και υπάρχουν και άλλα χαρακτηριστικά του είδους;

----------


## δημητρης

Κωνσταντίνε υπάρχουν Gloster και με σκουφί (κορώνα – korona) και χωρίς σκουφί (κονσορτ – consort ) .
Για να τα κάνουμε ζευγάρι *πάντα*  πρέπει να έχουμε ένα κορώνα και ένα κονσορτ .
Υπάρχουν σε όλα τα χρώματα η σε συνδυασμούς χρωμάτων εκτός από κόκκινα .

την φωτογραφια μου την εστειλε ενας φιλος απο την θεσσαλονικη .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντίνε υπάρχουν Gloster και με σκουφί (κορώνα – korona) και χωρίς σκουφί (κονσορτ – consort ) .
> Για να τα κάνουμε ζευγάρι *πάντα*  πρέπει να έχουμε ένα κορώνα και ένα κονσορτ .
> Υπάρχουν σε όλα τα χρώματα η σε συνδυασμούς χρωμάτων εκτός από κόκκινα .
> 
> την φωτογραφια μου την εστειλε ενας φιλος απο την θεσσαλονικη .


Μαγεύτηκα τώρα.

----------


## vagelis76

Τέλεια φωτογραφία  Δημήτρη!!! Κάτι αντίστοιχο θέλω να πατύχω κάποια στιγμή.....
Κωσταντίνε αν τα καταφέρω ποτέ......ένα από τα μικρά θα είναι δικό σου αν το θές βέβαια...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τέλεια φωτογραφία  Δημήτρη!!! Κάτι αντίστοιχο θέλω να πατύχω κάποια στιγμή.....
> Κωσταντίνε αν τα καταφέρω ποτέ......ένα από τα μικρά θα είναι δικό σου αν το θές βέβαια...


Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη δεκτό.

----------


## maria

Απίστευτη  ομορφιά. Δύσκολα όμως να τα βρω.Προσπαθώ χρόνια να βρω ανεξαρτήτως φύλου αλλά δυστυχως δεν έχω βρεί κάποιο κορώνα όπως  θα το ήθελα.

----------


## δημητρης

μαρια , πως θα ηθελες την κορωνα ?

----------


## maria

Δημήτρη  συγνώμμην μάλλον δεν το διατύπωσα σώστα δεν ψάχνω κάποιο με συγκεκριμένο σκουφί απλώς ψάχνω γιά ενα σκουφάτο gloster,αύτα που βρίσκω στα καταστήματα δεν έχουν κορώνα ένα τσουλουφάκι μόνο έχουν .Ενα τέλειο με κορώνα ας πούμε είναι το πράσινο της πρώτης φωτογραφίας όπως επίσης και το λευκό με τη μαύρη κορώνα.Για να μη τα πολυλέω δεν είμαι ειδήμων όπως θα κατάλαβες, απλά αυτή η φυλή ειναι αυτή που μου αρέσει περισσότερο με όλα τα στανταρ της.Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## fotis_k

> Κωνσταντίνε υπάρχουν Gloster και με σκουφί (κορώνα – korona) και χωρίς σκουφί (κονσορτ – consort ) .
> Για να τα κάνουμε ζευγάρι *πάντα*  πρέπει να έχουμε ένα κορώνα και ένα κονσορτ .
> Υπάρχουν σε όλα τα χρώματα η σε συνδυασμούς χρωμάτων εκτός από κόκκινα .
> 
> την φωτογραφια μου την εστειλε ενας φιλος απο την θεσσαλονικη .



Δημητρη αν δεν κανω λαθος μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και 2 consort(?)ε?  :Happy:

----------


## mgerom

Χωρίς πρόβλημα μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν 2 consort, μόνον που δεν 
θα έχουμε καθόλου πιθανότητες να πάρουμε πουλάκια με σκουφί.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Έχω μια ερώτηση βρε παιδιά, κάποιοι φίλοι που έχουν καναρίνια μου είπαν ότι τα σκουφάτα τους παθαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα ,ένα χρόνο ζωής λέει και βγάζουν κύστες,από τις μεταλλάξεις.Αν το διατύπωσα σωστά ισχύει αυτό;  :: :

----------


## xXx

> μαρια , πως θα ηθελες την κορωνα ?


πολύ σε γουστάρω ρε φίλε  ::

----------


## mgerom

> Έχω μια ερώτηση βρε παιδιά, κάποιοι φίλοι που έχουν καναρίνια μου είπαν ότι τα σκουφάτα τους παθαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα ,ένα χρόνο ζωής λέει και βγάζουν κύστες,από τις μεταλλάξεις.Αν το διατύπωσα σωστά ισχύει αυτό; :


 Επειδή εδώ μιλάμε για Γκλόστερ θα υποθέσω οτι αναφέρεσε σ' αυτά τα σκουφάτα.
Η αλήθεια είναι, οτι στα Γκλόστερ παρουσιάζεται αυτό το πρόβλημα αρκετά συχνά. 
Δεν έχει να κάνει με κανενός είδους μετάλλαξη.Εξ άλλου είναι μια κατηγορία πουλιών
που έχει σταθεροποιηθεί αρκετά χρόνια πρίν.Εκείνο που δημιουργεί προβλήματα είναι 
οι ΛΑΘΟΣ διασταυρώσεις που γίνονται, όσον αφορά την ποιότητα του πτερώματος.
Υπάρχουν και εδώ μαλακόπτερα και σκληρόπτερα πουλιά (buff -  yellow).
To ζευγάρωμα δυό πουλιών με μαλακό πτέρωμα είναι εκείνο που θα δώσει απογόνους
με τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα (κύστες).

http://canary.pblogs.gr/2008/11/kystes- ... sters.html

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από parrotsmile2
> 
> Έχω μια ερώτηση βρε παιδιά, κάποιοι φίλοι που έχουν καναρίνια μου είπαν ότι τα σκουφάτα τους παθαίνουν πολύ γρήγορα ,ένα χρόνο ζωής λέει και βγάζουν κύστες,από τις μεταλλάξεις.Αν το διατύπωσα σωστά ισχύει αυτό; :
> 
> 
>  Επειδή εδώ μιλάμε για Γκλόστερ θα υποθέσω οτι αναφέρεσε σ' αυτά τα σκουφάτα.
> Η αλήθεια είναι, οτι στα Γκλόστερ παρουσιάζεται αυτό το πρόβλημα αρκετά συχνά. 
> Δεν έχει να κάνει με κανενός είδους μετάλλαξη.Εξ άλλου είναι μια κατηγορία πουλιών
> που έχει σταθεροποιηθεί αρκετά χρόνια πρίν.Εκείνο που δημιουργεί προβλήματα είναι 
> ...


Κάτι τέτοιο φανταζόμουν και εγώ λάθος διασταυρώσεις αναπαραγωγής.Ευχαριστώ πολύ κύριε Μάκη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πως διαπιστώνω το πουλί αν είναι μαλακόπτερο η σκληρόπτερο;

----------


## xXx

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...highlight=buff ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ Κωνσταντίνε και νομίζω θα καλυφθείς  ::

----------


## goshalim

> Χωρίς πρόβλημα μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν 2 consort, μόνον που δεν 
> θα έχουμε καθόλου πιθανότητες να πάρουμε πουλάκια με σκουφί.



Μακη μην το πεις αυτο ποτε !!!!
Μου ετυχε περσυ οχι μια , ουτε 2 αλλα τρεις φορες και πηρα απο 1 ζευγαρι κονσορτ χ κονσορτ  12 μικρα τα οποιοα τα 5 ητανε κορωνα.

----------


## mgerom

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από mgerom
> 
> Χωρίς πρόβλημα μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν 2 consort, μόνον που δεν 
> θα έχουμε καθόλου πιθανότητες να πάρουμε πουλάκια με σκουφί.
> 
> 
> 
> Μακη μην το πεις αυτο ποτε !!!!
> Μου ετυχε περσυ οχι μια , ουτε 2 αλλα τρεις φορες και πηρα απο 1 ζευγαρι κονσορτ χ κονσορτ  12 μικρα τα οποιοα τα 5 ητανε κορωνα.


 Γειά σου φίλε  Γιώργο. Ξέρεις, ορισμένα πράγματα δεν είναι δυνατόν 
να μπούν σε αμφισβήτηση.Υπάρχουν κανόνες που τα διέπουν.Υπάρχει αυτή η
"κυρία" που λέγεται ΓΕΝΝΕΤΙΚΗ που δεν μας επιτρέπει κάποιες φορές να βάλουμε νερό στο κρασί μας.
 Το γονίδιο που φέρει την πληροφορία του σκουφιού είναι κυρίαρχο επι του "μη σκουφιού".Ετσι, όπου υπάρχει, είναι πάντοτε εμφανές στον ΦΑΙΝΟΤΥΠΟ του πουλιού.Δεν εμφανίζεται ΜΟΝΟΝ όταν δεν υπάρχει.Αν σε μια φωλιά υπάρχουν νεοσσοί με σκουφί τότε, κάποιος απο τους γονείς ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟΝ
ΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΓΟΝΙΔΙΟ αλλά αυτό ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ.
Αυτά ξέρουμε μέχρι τώρα απο κάποιους ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΗΣ νόμους της γεννετικής, αν έχεις κάποιες
άλλες γνώσεις που μου είναι άγνωστες (και είμαι λάθος) πολύ ευχαρίστως θα ήθελα να τις ακούσω.

----------


## goshalim

Γεια σου Μακη 

Οσα αναφερεις ειναι ολα σωστα , και εγω μαζι σου πιστευω ακριβως το ιδιο.

Ελα ομως που μου ετυχε , να μην το πω ? 
Μαλιστα το καλυτερο γκλοστερ κορωνα φετος με 93 βαθμους βγηκε απο αυτο το ζευγαρωμα.

Οταν το αναφερα στον Γερμανο κριτη , με εβγαλε τρελο , και δεν πιστευε τιποτα απολυτος.

Και εγω αν μου το ελεγε καποιος θα τον εβγαζα ψευτη , η οτι εκανε λαθος.

Αλλα μιλαμε για  τρεις γεννες και οχι μια !!!

Οπως ειπες , μιλαμε για γενετικη , δεν ξερουμε ισως κατι να πηγε στραβα.

Παντως το ζευγαρι το κρατησα αφου ειναι και τα 2 πουλια του 08 και θα το ξαναβαλ ξανα φετος.

Η φετινη κορωνα με προβληματιζει θετικα τι θα κανω.


μακη πολυ ευχαριστω να το συζητησουμε , αλλωστε αυτη ειναι η ολη σημασια του φορουμ η ανταλαγη εμπειριων

----------


## mgerom

Δεν ξέρω αν το καταλαβαίνεις τι ζητάς απο τον άλλον να παραδεχθεί όταν 
του το περιγράφεις αυτό.Είναι σαν να του λές, οτι οι γονείς μετέφεραν στα
παιδιά τους ΕΝΑ ΓΟΝΙΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ(διότι αν το είχε κάποιος απο τους δύο, θα
το έδειχνε.Θα έφερε σκουφί) 
Γιώργο, ΜΟΝΟΝ δυό πράγματα μπορούν να συμβαίνουν.
1ον) Εκανες λάθος στην μεταφορά των αυγών στην φωλιά, κατα την επιστροφή τους.
Εφερες δηλ. στην φωλιά, αυγά απο άλλο ζευγάρι.
2ον) Εχεις να κάνεις με ένα θαύμα της φύσης στους γεννήτορες που διαθέτεις.
Σε κάποιον απο αυτούς ο παράγων σκουφί έγινε υποχωρητικός έναντι του κονσόρτ
και δεν γίνεται εμφανής στον φαινότυπο.
-Επειδή το δεύτερο, είναι ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ έως ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να συμβαίνει, γι' αυτό 
τον Γερμανό κριτή τον "έστειλες"   :winky:   .

----------


## jk21

να και μια πολυ καλη τουρκικη ιστοσελιδα για τη ρατσα και οχι μονο
με μεγαλη θεματολογια
http://www.glostercanary.net/arsiv

<< ο δερβεναγας των γκλοστερ >> θα ελεγα   :winky:   "fullyhappy" 

..ο ημιτασιον βεβαια γιατι ο γνησιος ειναι αλλος  "fullyhappy" 



και στα αγγλικα

http://translate.google.com/translat...t/&sl=tr&tl=en

* η ελληνικη μεταφραση δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη...

----------


## Gardelius

Καποια λινκ, απο το αρχικο ποστ, δεν δουλευουν!!!   :Sign0007:

----------


## jk21

εχουν αλλαξει την ιστοσελιδα τους .επιφυλλασομαι προς αναπληρωση .... λιαν συντομως

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ρίξτε και μια ματιά εδώ :  http://glosterfancycanary.blogspot.gr/

----------


## jk21

προσθεσα στη θεση τους στο αρχικο ποστ καποια αξιολογα ξενα αρθρα 

αλλα πολυ καλα θα συναντησουμε και στο παρακατω ιστολογιο 

http://kr-glosters.webs.com/apps/photos/

Αρθρα για τα στανταρ  ,το φτερωμα των glosters , την επιλογη των καταλληλων διασταυρωσεων ,το << κουρεμα >> της γενετικης περιοχης που ειναι σημαντικοτατο στα γκλοστερ ,λογω της πυκνοτητας του φτερωματος , τις χρωματικες ποικιλιες κλπ

----------


## δημητρα

> προσθεσα στη θεση τους στο αρχικο ποστ καποια αξιολογα ξενα αρθρα 
> 
> αλλα πολυ καλα θα συναντησουμε και στο παρακατω ιστολογιο 
> 
> http://kr-glosters.webs.com/apps/photos/
> 
> Αρθρα για τα στανταρ  ,το φτερωμα των glosters , την επιλογη των καταλληλων διασταυρωσεων ,το << κουρεμα >> της γενετικης περιοχης που ειναι σημαντικοτατο στα γκλοστερ ,λογω της πυκνοτητας του φτερωματος , τις χρωματικες ποικιλιες κλπ



ενας χωρος με πολλες πληροφοριες, οποιος εχει γκλοστερ πρεπει να τα διαβασει ολα.

----------


## dimitris b

Είμαι στην αναζήτηση ζευγαριού  glosters και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για το τι πρέπει να προσέξω στην συγκεκριμένη ράτσα

----------


## lagreco69

Διαβασε εδω Δημητρη Gloster και εδω Οι χρωματικές μεταλλάξεις των Gloster Fancy.

----------


## Titi La Bonita

Γλυκούλικα είναι!

----------


## tweety..

Mονο γλυκουλια?Ειναι πανεμορφα με το σκουφι να πεφτει μεσα στα ματια τους.Κ φοβερα χρωματα εχουν.

----------


## Anestisko

τα gloster γενικα κατα την ταπινη μου γνωμη ειναι απο τα ποιο ομορφα και περιεργα συναμα καναρινακια.... 
πραγματικα ειναι τελεια.. :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> τα gloster γενικα κατα την ταπινη μου γνωμη ειναι απο τα ποιο ομορφα και περιεργα συναμα καναρινακια.... 
> πραγματικα ειναι τελεια..



επίσης... είναι και απο τα πιο καλόβολα πλασματάκια!

(η καρδούλα μου... άμα είναι η ώρα να κοιμηθεί.. και κανόνια να βαράνε απ' έξω δεν χολοσκάει! Ευγενής!)

----------


## alex1974

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι εκτος θεματος ( αλλα δεν ειδα αλλο θεμα για γκλοστερ ) kai επειδη εχω αυτη την ρατσα ψαχνω ενα cd με τις φωνες τους ! Εψαξα στο διαδυκτιο αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι.... Και επειδη δεν εχω αλλο αρσενικο η' δασκαλο θελω τουλαχιστον για την αρχη να ακουνε κατι ( φανταζομαι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα απο...."καθολου" ) 
Σας ευχαριστω και ελπιζω να μην σας χαλασα το θεμα

----------


## jk21

Tα γκλοστερ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ δεν ειναι καναρινια φωνης ,που τα εκτρεφεις δηλαδη εκπαιδευοντας τα πουλια σε συγκεκριμενους ηχους ,αλλα αν θες κατεβασε απο το youtube αυτο το πουλακι ,που πραγματικα μου αρεζε το κελαηδησμα του σαν των τιμπραντο .Δεν ζει πια  ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το γκλοστερακι αυτο Δημητρη, δικο σου ηταν??

----------


## jk21

Ναι Νικο ...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ναι Νικο ...


χμμ.. καπου ειχα διαβασει, οτι δεν ειχες ποτε σου γκλοστερ.. αν και θεωρεις πως ειναι απο τις ομορφοτερες ρατσες καναρινιων..!

----------


## jk21

αποκλειεται ! το εχω ξαναγραψει και εχω ανεβασει το ιδιο βιντεακι ξανα εδω μεσα 

αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω .λιγο πριν σταματησω με τα κοινα καναρινακια ,ειχα ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ και ενα τιμπραντο .... ολα δωρα καλως μου φιλων 


παιδι του πουλιου αυτου ,ειναι και η Τιαρα της αντιγονης (antigoni87 )

----------


## alex1974

> Tα γκλοστερ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ δεν ειναι καναρινια φωνης ,που τα εκτρεφεις δηλαδη εκπαιδευοντας τα πουλια σε συγκεκριμενους ηχους ,αλλα αν θες κατεβασε απο το youtube αυτο το πουλακι ,που πραγματικα μου αρεζε το κελαηδησμα του σαν των τιμπραντο .Δεν ζει πια  ...


Τοτε εχω εναν λογο παραπανω !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## johnakos32

Τα γκλοστερ μια απο τις αγαπημενες μου ρατσες και λεω μια απο τισ γιατι ολες μου αρεσουν αλλα αυτα τα λατρευω .Προσπαθω να μαθω οσο πιο πολλα μπορω ωστε να ειμαι ετοιμος οταν ελπιζω συντομα παω να αγορασω ενα ζευγαρακι !

----------


## panagiotisgloster

*Καλησπερα καπου εδω ηρθα κι εγω σαν καινουργιος του φορουμ να κανω μια τοποθετηση...καταρχη ειναι ολα υπεροχα εδω ευχαριστω....δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις ενα consort και ενα corona για ζευγαρι εγω για χροναι ζευγαρωνω 2 consort ...και μου εδωσαν και 2 corones μια φορα καθως τον ενα ηταν φορεας !!!!*

----------


## jk21

δυο glosterακια ανετα αν ειναι consort ,δεν εχουν  κωλλημα ζευγαρωματος .Δυο corona ναι .Αλλα μου κανει μεγαλη εκπληξη αυτο που λες ,που δωσανε νεοσσο με corona .Δεν τα γνωριζω καλα τα γενετικα ,αλλα νομιζω δεν γινεται ... (θεωρητικα εννοω ,γιατι δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητισω αφου σου ετυχε )

----------


## panagiotisgloster

> δυο glosterακια ανετα αν ειναι consort ,δεν εχουν  κωλλημα ζευγαρωματος .Δυο corona ναι .Αλλα μου κανει μεγαλη εκπληξη αυτο που λες ,που δωσανε νεοσσο με corona .Δεν τα γνωριζω καλα τα γενετικα ,αλλα νομιζω δεν γινεται ... (θεωρητικα εννοω ,γιατι δεν εχω λογο να σε αμφισβητισω αφου σου ετυχε )


κι εγω αυτο ηξερα οτι δεν γινεται αλλα ειχα ακουσει οτι θα εχουν κ προβλημα τα πουλια,αλλα δοξα τ θεο δεν μου ετυχε κατι τετοιο...

----------


## jk21

οχι σε καμμια περιπτωση δυο consort δεν εχουν προβλημα .Η σκουφια ειναι η γενετικη μεταλλαξη που δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει και στα δυο πουλια ,γιατι οδηγει σε θνησιμοτητα .Το προβλημα ειναι ξεκαθαρα σε δυο πουλια corona

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν ξερω να σας πω αλλα μου ειχε αναφερει και ένα τετοιο με κοινα καναρινια ο θειος αλλα του λεω μπορει να μπερδεψες τα αυγα ( τα αλλαζει ανα ζευγάρια) από δυο πουλια χωρις σκουφι βγηκαν δυο με σκουφι, δεν ξερω μηπως στην περιπτωση που και ΟΙ ΔΥΟ γονεις είναι φορεις του γονιδιου υπαρχει μικρη πιθανοτητα να βγαλουμε με σκουφι?Λογικα είναι το ιδιο πραγμα και με τα λευκα κυριαρχα αν συμβενει.

----------


## panagiotisgloster

*χωρις να ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος γι'αυτο που θα πω μπορει να ειναι κ λογια καφενειου αλλα το εχουν κανει καποιοι εδω που μενω εχουν βγαλει κ απο δυο κορονες πουλακια κ ακομα εχουν ζευγαρωσει πουλακια απο την ιδια φωλια....*

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν ειπε καποιος ότι δεν μπορει να γινει απλα είναι λαθος διοτι είναι 2 κυριαρχα γονιδια που εχεις 25% ποσοστο θνησιμότητας η τερατογενεσης μου φαινετε , υπαρχει το ενδεχομενο τα 3 από τα 4 να ζησουν κανονικα φυσικα, στα αδελφια τωρα είναι η μεγαλυτερη αιμομιξια εχουν ακριβως τα ιδια γονιδια και θα υπαρχουν προβλήματα, εκτος αν είναι απλα μεγαλωμένα από τους ιδιους γονεις.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους , εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω ποια είναι πιο ωραία απ΄ τα δύο . Ίσως περισσότερο να μου αρέσει το consort ...

----------


## YELLOW

και τα δυο ειναι υπεροχα Γιαννη και κυριως ειναι τα πιο ηρεμα πουλια νομιζω απο αυτα που έχω με μεγάλη διαφορά .

----------


## panagiotisgloster

*Kαλημερα εκατσα διαβασα τα ποστ απο την αρχη ειδα φωτογραφιες ειδα αρθα εκεινο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι 1) το νημα το ασπρο το ψιλο... (οποτε κ να το πηρα δεν εκαναν ποτε φωλια,παιζει να επαιρνα το ποιο χοντρο και μετα κατεληγα στο κοινο καφε...)και 2) η φωλια κατω πανε και κανουνε κατω  σε σωληνα πρωτη μου φορα το βλεπω...με αυτα που ειδα κ διαβασα εδω μεσα φετος αμα πεσω κατω απο τα 10 μικρα....θα τα παρατησω !!!!!!(πλακα κανω)))))*

----------


## AruaS

Καλησπέρα, είμαι νέος στην εκτροφή καναρινιών και επέλεξα να ξεκινήσω με ένα ζευγάρι Gloster μιας και τα θεώρησα ως την πιο όμορφη από τις ράτσες που είδα...
Διάβασα όλα τα post του thread και μπορώ να πω πως βρήκα ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέροντα όσα διάβασα... 
Θα ήθελα όμως να κάνω μία ερώτηση, αν ζευγαρώσουν δύο πουλιά με φτέρωμα yellow υπάρχει ο ίδιος κίνδυνος για τα πουλιά να παρουσιάσουν κίστες;

----------


## jk21

Οχι .η αναμιξη δυο τετοιων πουλιων ,οδηγει σε σκληρο φτερωμα .Το αποτελεσμα της διασταυρωσης ειναι πουλια ,που σιγουρα δεν κανουν για διαγωνισμο ,αλλα αν ειναι αποτελεσμα επιλεκτικης διασταυρωσης απο τον εκτροφεα ,αποτελουν << εργαλεια >> περασματος στο κοπαδι του χαρακτηριστικων μορφολογικων ,χωρις των κινδυνο των εντονα buff φτερωματων ,ωστε στην πορεια και με εισαγωγη του buff χαρακτηρα ,οταν ηδη θα εχουν πετυχει τους αλλους στοχους ,να εχουν σε καποιους απο τους τελικους απογονους και buff φτερωματα και αλλα μορφολογικα χαρακτηριστικα .Παραλληλα το κοπαδι δεν θα ειναι φουλ σε buff εκθεσιακα πουλια που ομως σαν γεννητορες θα ενεχουν μεγαλο κινδυνο εμφανισης απογονων με κυστες

----------

